# (Discussion) Verizon Pre-Order Thread



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

So i went with the plunge and preordered a Verizon S4 ! 

the pupose of this thread is to discuss it, and get familiar with who else is getting this phone on the verizon side and also to keep up to date with shipping etc. we had the same thread for the s3 and it was nice to know who was getting the device and when it started shipping etc


----------



## mendedtimbo (Dec 30, 2011)

When does it ship?

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Raskob2 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think it ships on the 28th, however when I pre-ordered my s3 i recieved it two days early. Love your work Beans, keep up the good work, and can't wait to see your work on this!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Still debating if I should preorder Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrossoverDOC (Aug 2, 2011)

Raskob2 said:


> I think it ships on the 28th, however when I pre-ordered my s3 i recieved it two days early. Love your work Beans, keep up the good work, and can't wait to see your work on this!


The release date was pushed up from the 30th to the 23rd, so won't this shipping date be sooner?


----------



## jbwk254 (Aug 6, 2011)

I preordered mine 2 weeks ago. Only 2 more weeks to go lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kg2128 (Jan 1, 2012)

CrossoverDOC said:


> The release date was pushed up from the 30th to the 23rd, so won't this shipping date be sooner?


yup hopefully we all get it shipped to us by the 23rd or earlier.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Preordered mine in black.. can't wait!!!

What to do with the GNex?


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

If you guys didn't notice, they moved up the date. So they should be shipping in only 1 week or less.

I want a larger storage size, so waiting to (pre)order.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

1 for me and 1 for the wife. 

Sent from my liquikanged droid x


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

Just preordered today, I'm hopeful that the phone will arrive earlier than the 23rd. I really can't wait to have this phone in my hands.

Any word with regard to unlocking the bootloader on the VZW version?


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

Amazon now has pre-orders. Their price is $50 more than I paid, but I think there are additional charges as well.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Raskob2 said:


> 1 for me and 1 for the wife.
> 
> Sent from my liquikanged droid x


hell yeah!! so apparently some orders are starting to ship i cant wait!!! IR = BADASS = Touchwiz Roms FTW!


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet, my debit card shat charged... $450.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Quick question, is the vzw s4 just cdma. I am thinking of upgrading from the HTC bolt but need something that works in Africa too. Or I should just switch to a gsm phone and ditch vzw?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjkacz (Jul 13, 2012)

mobitote said:


> Quick question, is the vzw s4 just cdma. I am thinking of upgrading from the HTC bolt but need something that works in Africa too. Or I should just switch to a gsm phone and ditch vzw?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 when I preordered mine they asked me if I was going to use it out of the country

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't wait to get my S4 in. I've been using an iPhone 5 and I have needed to get my Android fix!

Can't wait to root the S4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Follow me on Twitter @BaneTech.


----------



## cjkacz (Jul 13, 2012)

JKBane said:


> I can't wait to get my S4 in. I've been using an iPhone 5 and I have needed to get my Android fix!
> 
> Can't wait to root the S4.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Follow me on Twitter @BaneTech.


I just hope that there are some good ROMs available for the VZW version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjkacz (Jul 13, 2012)

Just got an email from Verizon. Phone has been shipped!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine has shipped as well. Sweet!


----------



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

temporalshadows said:


> Mine has shipped as well. Sweet!


Mine did, too. Did you notice the that the status on FedEx says "Future Delivery Requested"? Do any of you know what this means? I'm being a bit impatient, I know.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

HIcycles said:


> Mine did, too. Did you notice the that the status on FedEx says "Future Delivery Requested"? Do any of you know what this means? I'm being a bit impatient, I know.


Mine should be here wednesday, and does not say that; I ordered on the 17th FWIW.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I didn't get an email yet about the package shipping. But I checked the status and it says 5/17/13 ship date. The tracking number does not show up on the FedEx site. So I'm really curious of when the phone will arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Follow me on Twitter @BaneTech.

Being that Beans started this thread... I'm sure that there will be support. I remember when the S3 came out. There were few to choose from at the beginning. But it caught on well. As always. Time will tell



cjkacz said:


> I just hope that there are some good ROMs available for the VZW version
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Follow me on Twitter @BaneTech.


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just ordered mine this morning. I checked twitter and saw this...

Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss) tweeted at 11:13 AM on Mon, May 20, 2013:
Successfully booted a custom recovery on the Verizon Samsung Galaxy S4 (thanks to a helpful tester). Look forward to a release soon.
(https://twitter.com/djrbliss/status/336500002316771328)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cjkacz (Jul 13, 2012)

dutchy716 said:


> I just ordered mine this morning. I checked twitter and saw this...
> 
> Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss) tweeted at 11:13 AM on Mon, May 20, 2013:
> Successfully booted a custom recovery on the Verizon Samsung Galaxy S4 (thanks to a helpful tester). Look forward to a release soon.
> ...


where would a release be when it's finally ready? My phone comes today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

cjkacz said:


> where would a release be when it's finally ready? My phone comes today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm sure he will announce it on Twitter but he always posts his exploits on his website.

http://vulnfactory.org/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cjkacz (Jul 13, 2012)

dutchy716 said:


> I'm sure he will announce it on Twitter but he always posts his exploits on his website.
> 
> http://vulnfactory.org/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


anyone know where to go to root the device or will he put out a tool to root and unlock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

cjkacz said:


> anyone know where to go to root the device or will he put out a tool to root and unlock?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Supposedly his motochopper root exploit will work to root it but don't quote me on that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cjkacz (Jul 13, 2012)

So I paid for overnight shipping, got the email saying my device was shipped and to be here today. Guess what, no device... Called Verizon and she had no idea what was going on... Nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ordered mine Sunday night, should be here Wednesday!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

"On FedEx vehicle for delivery"
Woot!

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Whoever gets device I need some files. Contact me on hangouts.

[email protected]

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

Got mine in hand, but Motochopper exploit isn't working. Several others on XDA have tried and failed as well.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

temporalshadows said:


> Got mine in hand, but Motochopper exploit isn't working. Several others on XDA have tried and failed as well.


will still take the files if your willing  getting jfltevzw stuff setup

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## garwynn (May 17, 2013)

Nothing's probably going to work on stock MDK due to a kernel root block. As soon as the bootloader is unlocked I can give an MD2 kernel that should get around the root block.

BMC, Sent you a PM about building for jfltevzw. (Just saw your note above and will drop a line via Gtalk/Hangouts too)


----------



## cjkacz (Jul 13, 2012)

sorry guys I do not want to sound stupid but I am coming from a Verizon gnex which I rooted and unlocked via Wug toolkit. I have my new S4 and want to do the same. Understanding that a "toolkit" does not exist right now, is there anything I should do right now to start?


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

cjkacz said:


> sorry guys I do not want to sound stupid but I am coming from a Verizon gnex which I rooted and unlocked via Wug toolkit. I have my new S4 and want to do the same. Understanding that a "toolkit" does not exist right now, is there anything I should do right now to start?


Yes wait for the dev types that have the device to get it cracked.

Sent from the Buttered Horn of a Unicorn.


----------

